
The Quitters Club: “Let’s Give Up on Our Dreams . . . Together” - lisper
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/the-quitters-club-lets-give-up-on-our-dreams----together/2015/03/25/b66d826a-d303-11e4-a62f-ee745911a4ff_story.html?hpid=z1
======
api
Really interesting.

An investment analogy comes immediately to mind: cutting on a bad investment
instead of falling for the sunk cost fallacy.

If it's just not going anywhere, you might be better off just moving on.

Sometimes I think "dreams" of this nature are cases where people are more in
love with the idea of being something than with the actual act of doing it.
That's a red flag. If you love the idea of being -- say -- a filmmaker, but
you don't love the actual work of filmmaking enough to make it happen, then
you might not really want to be a filmmaker. You might just like something
about what it signifies to you. Maybe you can carve just that thing out and
leave the rest and move on.

